

Startup in a time of recession - satyajit

Sounds a bit like "Love in time of cholera" :-)
How do you guys think the recession has affected funding, customer spending (for online services), Ad-spending etc.? And how do you guys see it in near future? I know the question is very general, but would like to see some discussions on the topic.
======
puzzle-out
Funding - okay if the VC has recently raised a fund, pretty awful if its an
old fund. Consumer spending - in general, screwed due to unparalleled level of
consumer debt; online services - will also dip but not so dramatically, cost-
cutting online services could thrive. Ad-spending - will fall as the recession
kicks in (advertising, no matter what form, gets crushed in recessions). Near
future - if your in the US, think of the government as a customer, especially
if your in clean tech.

